# TDI Emissions fix and oil consumption



## VeeDubBub (Aug 31, 2010)

2012 VW Gold TDI Stick 2dr 2.0l
I waited and got the fix for the emissions last August (2017). My MPG dropped a little and the performance a little. I work mostly on the East coast, but my "home" is in Oklahoma. I've driven the TDI from the East coast and back several times since I bought it used with 20k miles on it. It has about 117k now. Up until a month ago, the engine never lost much more than a couple of tablespoons of oil(consumption or leak). Drum tight and I have always used VW oil and filters and I've changed it myself except for one single solitary time.

In January, it had a hydrolock while I was in Wichita, KS. I took it to an independent that my oldest brother trusted for years. He drained and cleaned it up. I drove it back to Stillwater, OK and then a roundtrip to Tulsa when the Check Engine light came on. Very shortly after that I had to travel back to the East Coast for a 6 week job. I had it transported. With a VW Customer Care ticket, I then drove it to a dealer. They couldn't find any codes on the Hydrolock, so that was abandoned. But the Check Engine required the Particulate filter to be replaced after nearly 6 months. I noticed that my MPG and performance increased. I also saw oil consumption all of a sudden show up and I mean sudden. It wasn't a lot, but there was no explanation. After I drove it back to OK, I found a 1/2 qt drop.

I took it up to Wichita to the same place and they couldn't find anything. I've now taken it to another respected Autohaus in Tulsa and they can't find anything. I approved them to take it on a highway ride to see. 

Does anyone know why oil consumption would SUDDENLY show up? Does anyone know why the MPG and performance would increase? Did they put in the proper Particular filter(I would think they had these fixes in a "kit" form)? 

And last, but not least, maybe all this is normal, but the suddenness of the oil consumption has bothered me. And at Midnight on the way back from South Carolina, I met a guy driving a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel at the pump. He said he drives 94 miles to work each day and drives 80mph and gets in the mid to upper 50sMPG. That would be nice.

Thanks,

Colin Schmidt


----------



## VeeDubBub (Aug 31, 2010)

*Leak? No Leak?*

I had the engine checked at two places and no one found anything. So, I'm calling this thread dead, Fred.


----------

